# The Godfather Game on Vista



## 15408 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi I legally own the godfather game and it just won't work..I really want to play this game...why wont it play...
I have a sony vaio laptop with windows vista home premium
Please help


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Could you plz post the systems specs please. 
Does the game install?
Try running the the program with the compatibility set to XP. Right click on the Godfather desktop Icon> Properties > Compatibility > Compatibility Mode "XP". Apply and OK.. See if that runs. Also try to tick the box "privilege level (Run this program as Admin)"


----------



## markstrange (Nov 8, 2007)

I found a Fix, I don't remember who said it or what sight I was on but this is what they said they did to fix it. change the name of the "movies" file in the main directory ( C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\The Godfather The Game) to "_movies" and it worked. just thought I'd share this info.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

That sounds like a fix for a pirate copy of the game. It's unlikely that Electronic Arts would make such a big mistake as to misname the movies folder. Let us know if it works on your legit copy.


----------



## markstrange (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL I assure you it’s a legit copy. I have know Idea why it works but I‘m happy it does. The godfather is an awesome game. It worked perfectly on XP, I didn’t need to do anything to the “Movies” folder when I had it. Its just a Vista thing I guess.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

:grin: OK, thanks for the fix. It's mentioned on a few other games forums and seems to work. Hopefully it will work for the original poster. It could be a Vista filename thing as you say.


----------



## markstrange (Nov 8, 2007)

Ya welcome. I hope it works for them to.


----------



## morgeccfc (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey, im about to buy the game on vista..
Bit worried about it not working, is it definate that it doesnt work even on a legit copy?
And which bit of the file name do you change to _movies?
The whole thing or just the end?


----------



## zigazig1980 (Dec 31, 2009)

This _movies file change also works with the legit copy of The Godfather on Windows 7, if you are clever enough to notice, alot of the files on Vista and 7 have an underscore where their was non befor,e it must be how the operating system reads the files.


----------



## Andrea93 (Jan 4, 2012)

hi everybody, this post is probably outdated, anyway i solved the problem!
i own a legit copy of the videogame, and it didn't run untill i changed the folder name from "movies" to "_movies".
There is a movie at the start, one of those skippable prologues or something like that, but the computer couldn't read it because the folder name was incorrect (don't know why). Anyway i corrected it and now the game works perfectly.


----------

